# Husqvarna ST230 snow thrower freezing drive cable



## Drost005 (Feb 10, 2021)

Hi,

I bought this snowblower in March 2019 and immediately I had problems with the clutch slipping. The retailer changed the friction wheel and a cable lever but the problems continued. The cables frozen because they are not properly lubricated and he tells me that it is because my snowblower is stored in my shed not heated and wet.

Does anyone already have this kind of response from a retailer? It's been 5 times that she has been repaired and the problem is still present?

Thanks


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

Recently went through a similar episode, with mine affecting the impellor drive cable at 10º temps. Mine sits in the heated workbay between uses, so the freezing issue didn't show up until I'd been out working with it for a while. In my case, the drive was engaged and wouldn't release. I ended up disconnecting the cable completely at the handle end, and extracting it from the holders so I could hold the end up with continuous slope to the drive box end. Then some good old WD40 (water displacer 40) between the cable and casing managed to get it dried out and lubricated enough to stay free.

I, an admitted tool-a-holic, have control cable lubricator fittings for motorcycles that let me push grease into the casings, but the casing on the snowblower is a little small for them. There may be a similar tool for bicycle-sized cables that would work. I may also go hunting for some bicycle v-brake cable boots to see if I can fit them to the snowblower drive and auger control cables. I'm not sure there's room though with the way the cable is looped at the handle end. Until then, a smear of waterproof (boat trailer wheel bearing) grease where the cable passes into the casing is doing the job both lubricating and keeping most of the water out. No issues at all this season at all after the last-spring 'fix'.


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

Those cables is one of the reasons I'm hesitant to buy a new machine (any brand). They either seem to freeze up or break somewhere. I like the steel rods that engage things. Never had a problem.

Maybe they will come up with a fix some day. Until then, grease it.


----------

